# Erbeskopfmarathon für Anfänger?



## de flö (5. Mai 2009)

Hi Leuts,

haben in ner Bierlaune gedacht das wir uns mal da durch das Gelände jagen wollen.

Nun meine Frage an euch, geht die kleine Strecke gut für Anfänger bzgl. Marathon und kann ich das mit nem Giant Trance bewältigen oder wirds ne Qual?

Ziel ist es nicht vorne mitzuspielen, da bin ich net fit genug für

Touren um 50 km mit 1000 HM stellen keine Probleme dar...
40er Touren fahr ich bei 700-800HM im Schnitt in 2,5 H reine Fahrzeit.

Danke für eure Tipps


----------



## Kaltumformer (6. Mai 2009)

Also Kurzstrecke sollte kein Problem sein.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rofl0r (7. Mai 2009)

de flö schrieb:


> Touren um 50 km mit 1000 HM stellen keine Probleme dar...



Dann sollten doch ca. 38km und 700HM doch auch kein Problem sein 
Das einzige *Problem* beim Erbeskopf ist eben, das es lange am Stueck (also fuer unsere Region) bergauf geht. Dafuer gehts aber lecker ueber die Skipiste wieder runter. Fahrtechnisch ist die Kurzstrecke auch nichts besonderes.

Falls es jemanden interessiert: www.erbeskopfmarathon.de <- ist wirklich empfehlenswert, ca. 1000 Starter insgesammt  und keine doppelt gefahrenen Streckenabschnitte.


----------



## de flö (7. Mai 2009)

Das einzige *Problem* beim Erbeskopf ist eben, das es lange am Stueck (also fuer unsere Region) bergauf geht. 

Kennst du die Strecke und kannst du mir
ungefähr sagen was da an Höhenmetern am Stück zustande kommt, speziell der genannte Anstieg und wie lang?

Wär super

PS: Danke euch schonmal für die Antworten


----------



## de flö (7. Mai 2009)

Sorry verrafft

habs gefunden... danke nochmal


----------



## rofl0r (7. Mai 2009)

de flö schrieb:


> Sorry verrafft
> 
> habs gefunden... danke nochmal




kein Problem. wenn noch fragen sind, ich bin im letzten jahr mitgefahren und bin auch wieder mit am start.


----------



## einheureka (7. Mai 2009)

Servus,

also ich habe ich mich vor wenigen Tagen für die Kurzdistanz beim Erbeskopfmarathon angemeldet. 
Meine Erfahrung im MTB-Sektor tendiert derzeit gegen 0. Wir sehen uns dann im hinteren Drittel


----------



## Knalldag (28. Juni 2009)

Da ist aber ganz schön was los auf der Kurzstrecke  

Aber laut Beschreibung ist das sicherlich machbar...
"_Hierbei handelt es sich um eine Strecke, die auch für Junioren, Senioren und Anfänger geeignet ist, die gerne mal die "Luft einer solchen Veranstaltung" schnuppern wollen. Die Strecke beinhaltet keine schwierigen Passagen. Im Zeifelsfall können die wenigen Meter "schwieriges Gelände" geschoben werden, ohnen nennenswert Zeit zu verlieren. ..._
_Diese Strecke ist bewusst so gewählt und wird ambitionierte Fahrer sicherlich langweilen und technisch unterfordern."_​


----------



## de flö (7. Juli 2009)

so langsam wird es ernst...

stelle mir grad die Frage welches Bike ich nehmen soll...

Fully oder HT.

Da es ja auch aktuell mal immer wieder wie aus Eimern schüttet, frag ich mich wie die Strecke wohl aussehen wird und welche Reifenwahl zu empfehlen ist... 

MK Protection vo+hi
oder NN vo+hi
oder NN vo + de Ralle hinten...

Vielleicht kann ja jemand was empfehlen, der die Strecke schon gefahren ist.



Greets


----------



## zeitweiser (8. Juli 2009)

Wenn es die Wurzelpassagen von vor zwei jahren noch gibt
wirst du für ein Fully froh sein. Da die aber nicht allzu lang sind sollte auch alles mit dem HT gehen.
NN vorn und RR hinten würde ich nehmen.


----------



## de flö (8. Juli 2009)

Hi, schon mal danke.

hab mir gestern nochmal ggedanken gemacht, denke es wird das Fully...
das bissl Mehrgewicht zu einem HT nehm ich dann doch lieber in Kauf...

nur mit der Reifenwahl bin ich mir noch net sicher... werd ich eher spontan entscheiden...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted140621 (8. Juli 2009)

zeitweiser schrieb:


> Wenn es die Wurzelpassagen von vor zwei jahren noch gibt
> wirst du für ein Fully froh sein. Da die aber nicht allzu lang sind sollte auch alles mit dem HT gehen.
> NN vorn und RR hinten würde ich nehmen.


 
HT - NN vorn, RR hinten. Was sonst ?


----------



## null.ahnung (8. Juli 2009)

Hi!

Die Strecke ist relativ wetterfest, und da sie im Moment für Sa. und So. keinen Regen mehr melden, wird die Strecke wohl gut befahrbar sein. Wetter war letztes Jahr ähnlich. Die Woche vorher hatte es sehr viel geregnet und die Strecke war trotzdem top. (wenn ich das noch richtig in Erinnerung habe!  )

Bis dann
Oliver


----------



## 007ike (8. Juli 2009)

hast du!


----------



## de flö (8. Juli 2009)

das klingt doch schon mal viel versprechend...

jetzt fehlt nur noch ne passende Temparatur und keine gefühlten arktischen Kälteeinbrüche


----------



## de flö (13. Juli 2009)

so, ich hab ihn bezwungen...

Orga Top, Streckenführung Top...
Schlammsschlacht pur... Kräfte gekostet

Richtung Erbeskopf hoch, Krämpfe im re. Oberschenkel, keine Ahnung warum, aber durchgebissen, Skipiste einfach nur geil und finished...

Kleiner körperlicher Rumpel mim Baum Richtung Thalfang, beim Steilstich runter, Knie auf...

Meine Zeit: 2.34.04 Schnitt 14,79 Ges. Rang 244 Kat.-Rang 82

Geht besser, aber für meinen ersten Marathon absolut zufrieden. 

Nächstes Jahr wieder dabei, hoffentlich trocken und mit Hardtail...


PS: Erfahrung pur und mortz Funn! An alle Gestürtze Gute Besserung!


----------



## Knalldag (13. Juli 2009)

Hattest du ein Kona-Trikot an? Hab ich dir unterwegs mal ein Gel angeboten...? Von der Zeit her müssten wir fast zusammen unterwegs gewesen sein...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## de flö (13. Juli 2009)

ne hat en weißes Pirate Trikot an... hätt ich aber gern genommen

trotzdem gesehen? wie warst du zu erkennen? Trikot?


----------



## Knalldag (13. Juli 2009)

An dich kann ich mich erinnern! Ich hatte mein schwarz-grellgrünes Northwave-Trikot an - eine der überschaubar vielen Frauen


----------



## de flö (13. Juli 2009)

es klingelt... yeapp erinner mich auch... waren glaub ich ne zeitlang relativ zusammen...


----------



## einheureka (13. Juli 2009)

Klasse Veranstaltung...

Leider kann ich mich nicht in der Ergebnisliste finden, ich wurde wohl nicht gescannt, war derart fertig, dass ich das gar nicht mehr registriert habe, dass der Typ, der die Startnummern gesäubert hat nicht auch gescannt hat.
Ich könnte mir in den Arsch beißen, hatte keinen Computer dran, keine Zeit gestoppt, nichts.
Den einzigen Anhaltspunkt, den ich für meine Ankunft habe ist die Durchsage des Moderators, dass soeben die erste Frau der Kurzstrecke durchs Ziel gekommen ist. Muss also irgendwo zwischen Gesamtplatz 50-60 gelandet sein. Weit unter 2 Stunden wars definitiv.

Hat mich zufälligerweise jemand vor Zieleinlauf gesehen (Blaues Dunlop Trikot, schwarzes Merida Matts S.E. mit Rock Shocks REBA sl) bei der kleinen Abfahrt vor der Seerundfahrt, die übrigens nicht ganz ohne war, ist mir die Kette runtergeflogen, da ist der ein oder andere an mir vorbei.

Grüße


----------



## DeLocke (14. Juli 2009)

ich fands auch super, vor allem die ausschilderung und der "bike-park" rund um den weiher waren super!!

einziger negativer punkt: stundenlanges sauber machen meines bikes


----------



## [email protected] (15. Juli 2009)

DeLocke schrieb:


> ich fands auch super, vor allem die ausschilderung und der "bike-park" rund um den weiher waren super!!
> 
> einziger negativer punkt: stundenlanges sauber machen meines bikes



Das sauber machen muss ich auch noch :/
War auf der Mitteldistanzuinterwegs und fande das schon sehr hart


----------

